# Royal Navy takes early delivery of world-beating submarine detection system



## big bad john (25 Feb 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/EquipmentAndLogistics/RoyalNavyTakesEarlyDeliveryOfWorldbeatingSubmarineDetectionSystem.htm

Royal Navy takes early delivery of world-beating submarine detection system
24 Feb 06 
The Royal Navy has taken delivery of a world class new naval sonar system five months ahead of schedule, Defence procurement Minister Lord Drayson announced on 24 February 2006.

The high tech underwater detection system, known as Sonar 2087 is a vital defence capability needed by the Royal Navy in order to detect a new generation of increasingly stealthy, and potentially deadly, submarines which often operate close to shore - making them very hard to detect.

Ordered in 2001, as part of a programme worth over £300M, the system, which is one of the most advanced and capable sonar in the world, was due to enter service in May 2006 but excellent teamwork between the MoD and contractor Thales UK meant the Royal Navy accepted the initial system into service early.

Defence Procurement Minister Lord Drayson said: 

"The Royal Navy needs world class equipment to do its job and that is exactly what it has got with Sonar 2087.  A state of the art underwater detection system, it is being fitted to eight of the Royal Navy's Type 23 Frigates - making them some of the most potent vessels of their type anywhere in the world today. 

"I am also delighted to announce that despite the technical challenges involved with such cutting edge equipment the Royal Navy has received this system almost half a year early which is a huge credit to the hard work put in by the MoD and Thales teams."

Though Sonar 2087 is not more 'powerful' than existing sonar systems, it operates at a lower frequency (longer wavelength) to enable the detection of a hostile submarine at longer range - enabling the ship's captain to take action before the enemy submarine gets within torpedo range.

S2087 was developed in accordance with our policy to address any potential environmental impact throughout its trials and introduction into service.  The Royal Navy takes its environmental obligations very seriously and efforts to develop and improve these environmental safeguards will continue following the declaration of the Sonar as In-Service.

Photo 1)  A Sonar 2087 device being recovered to a warship after testing 
[Picture: Defence Procurement Agency]


----------



## sneak and peek soldier (25 Feb 2006)

Anybody know if Canada has ordered any of these.....cause i'm sure it will help with the whole Arctic sovereignty deal.


----------



## Armymatters (25 Feb 2006)

sneak and peek soldier said:
			
		

> Anybody know if Canada has ordered any of these.....cause i'm sure it will help with the whole Arctic sovereignty deal.



We prefer to develop our own... and we do a bang up job of developing our own sonars anyways.


----------



## STONEY (25 Feb 2006)

And how long has it been since we last developed a new sonar 30 years ?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Feb 2006)

You have perhaps heard of CANTASS, no?  World's best towed array sonar?  Developed by Canada... in the 80's.  Improved in the 90's.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Feb 2006)

Wasn't the CANTASS based on the USN AN/SQR 19 or a derivative there of?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Feb 2006)

> Wasn't the CANTASS based on the USN AN/SQR 19 or a derivative there of?



Yes, but it is the substitution of the AQS-501 processor (which we developed) that makes the difference (or so I'm told)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Feb 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Yes, but it is the substitution of the AQS-501 processor (which we developed) that makes the difference (or so I'm told)



Gotcha.


----------

